# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Cellar stairs construction

## hamjam

Ive had a cellar built under my new extension and need to get some stairs set up. The access is via a trapdoor (approx 1200 long and 800 wide) in kitchen floor and currently Ive just got a ladder down to the floor of the cellar. The overall height from cellar floor to the underside of the floorboards is approx 2800.  I dont think Ive got the room to set up a flight of stairs which fully complies with the BCA rules for tread and riser dimensions as this  wouldnt give enough head height. Therefore Id be looking at something more like a loft ladder which Id hopefully be able to get past the building surveyor.  Given that it has to be simple (and cheap), Im looking at a getting a couple of pine stringers and using the same material for the treads (it would be open treads). So the questions: Any suggestions on what thickness timber for the stringers and the treads?Can I just use steel brackets to hold the treads to the stringers? For the brackets I was thinking of getting some angle iron and cutting to lengthsIve seen a lot of similar stairs with steel rods running under the treads holding the stringers together  this could be as well as or instead of the brackets- are these necessary?Would I need to make a rebate in the stringers to slide the treads into or would the bracket be sufficient?thanks hJ

----------


## hamjam

Anyone got any thoughts on this? I'm keen to get this project started. 
Thanks
hJ

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Any suggestions on what thickness timber for the stringers and the treads? *stringer = 150x50 F7 OB hardwood, treads = same - make handrails running down the stringer using 1/2 gal pipe*  Can I just use steel brackets to hold the treads to the stringers? For the brackets I was thinking of getting some angle iron and cutting to lengths  *Yes - angle is fine - 50x50x3 gal* I’ve seen a lot of similar stairs with steel rods running under the treads holding the stringers together – this could be as well as or instead of the brackets- are these necessary? *Yes - it stiffens the structure. You can use the angle - run it in a triangular cross behind the treads* Would I need to make a rebate in the stringers to slide the treads into or would the bracket be sufficient?  *the latter is fine*

----------


## hamjam

Thanks very much. 
hJ

----------

